
Ask HN: Coders, how do you find small work? - jorgecurio
Are there any sites that pay at least $500 USD for small jobs here and there? I don&#x27;t want to be commited to a long contract job, but looking to build angular.js MVP apps.<p>freelancer,gun.io, guru are awful rarely do you hear back and people posting their don&#x27;t understand just how much work is required and are unwilling to pay money for it....
======
eschutte2
One way is to develop a relationship with another consultant who's having to
turn down jobs that are too small for them. They can hand those off to you.

~~~
jorgecurio
THE MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION OF COURSE

well send me an email (in profile) if you need any python, javascript, php,
scraping done.

------
smt88
I have lots of small jobs, but I generally just hire a single person for the
full contract. The reason is that, with ramp-up and debugging time, there's
nothing that $500 can efficiently buy me.

